# Another Newbie!!



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Hello everyone.....BJ & Stan here in Glen Allen VA. We are new to the site and purchased our first TT in March......it's an Outback 26RS and we love it. Hope to see ya'll around the campgroiund someday.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers!!  *


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard! The 26RS is a GREAT floorplan.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You guys are gonna love it. Enjoy
Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BJ & Stan to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26RS
Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

E


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS family! We certainly love ours.

Ed


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME BJ & STAN TO OUR GROWING OUTBACKERS FAMILY ! ! !


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

BJ & Stan,

Congtatulations, welcome & enjoy!

Check out the rally threads to see if there's one near you & come join the fun.

Happy camping!

Dan & Wendy


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard. Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome!!!

This site is full of good people... you'll love it here (and in your new camper)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Sit back and enjoy.

















No, no - It's Spring!!! GET OUT and GO CAMPING!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BJ and Stan
















Outbackers! 

Sorry for the late welcome, just got home from a 5 day trip









Enjoy your new 26rs and Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have y'all with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

BJ & Stan said:


> Hello everyone.....BJ & Stan here in Glen Allen VA. We are new to the site and purchased our first TT in March......it's an Outback 26RS and we love it. Hope to see ya'll around the campgroiund someday.


WELCOME aboard







. You will enjoy the 26 we do too. Happy Camping


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard, now go camping!






























You will have a great time here - this site is addicting!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD


----------

